# Nach Domainumleitung wird falsche Seite angezeigt



## sebeljaner (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und habe leider dafür keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe meine Domain auf eine andere Seite umgleitet (und auf diese Seite habe ich keinen Einfluss bzw. kann dort nichts ändern).

Nun leite ich meine Domain auf meinen Server um. Leider durch den Cache bedingt, wird mir immer noch die andere Seite angezeigt.

Ich weiß man kann den Cache löschen und dann wird alles richtig angezeigt, aber das jeden einzelnen "alten" Besucher zu erklären ist ein wenig schwierig. 

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt den Cache zwangsweise zu aktualisieren oder wann Caches "automatisch" aktualisiert werden?

Vielen Dank
Sebeljaner


----------



## sheel (2. Juni 2012)

Hi

auf welche Weise wird umgeleitet?


----------



## sebeljaner (2. Juni 2012)

Also, es wurde auf die andere Seite umgeleitet. Das geschah über das Anbieterinterface (All-inkl). 

Die Option war dabei "Status 301".


Nun wird die Domain auf das eigene Verzeichnis geleitet mit dem Status "bei redirect".


----------



## Johannes Meier (5. Juni 2012)

Steht das nicht in der htaccess Datei, wie mit Cache umgegangen wird?


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (6. Juni 2012)

Versuch es mal hiermit:

1) http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#laden
2) http://www.metatab.de/meta_tags/expires.htm


----------



## sebeljaner (18. Juni 2012)

Nicht das ich wüsste, aber für eine Belehrung wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## sebeljaner (18. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, aber das kenne ich schon. Ich habe diese Meta-Tags auch bei der neuen Seite eingebaut, auf die die Domain nun leitet, aber auf der alten Fremdseite ist das nicht drin und ich kann dort auch nichts ändern.
Ich möchte ja nur das User die auf dieser Domain waren und die alte Fremdseite angezeigt bekommen haben, nun die neue Seite sehen können ohne das der Cache manuell vom User gelöscht werden muss, da wir ja alle wissen das es User gibt die Ihren Cache nie löschen.


----------

